# Slingshot fun at the office



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

It is raining today, and my buddies at work are out for lunch time.

So i put a few shots in that big printer cardboard box 

PFS, and 6mm plastic bbs, really fun to shoot.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## john warreb (Oct 8, 2013)

we have indoor parking here where i work. way out back where no one ever goes i have a range set up with a ammo trap and quick change targets.

i have been known to charge co workers ten cents a shot at a picture of their manager.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 42707


Ya. Cool.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Beats the heck out of crusin' the net!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------

